# Mouth to lung and straight lung inhale



## kimbo (2/1/15)

With me vaping 90% on the Reo now i found that i had to up the nic to 24mg

The mouth to lung inhale just dont kick like the lung hit with a dripper.

On a dripper with 24mg, air flow open nice and wide if i do a straight lung hit it can be a bit much, ok it hits you for a seven, two hits and you have to sit, three and you rather lie down. Hence the 18mg with air flow open on a dripper or a rebuildeble tank were you can open the air wide.

But if i close the air flow down the 24mg is nice, flavour is good and the birdies just sing nice when you take a nice mouth to lung hit.

So i came to the conclusion it is not the dripper that hits you it is the ability to have the air wide open that plays a big part in your silver looking at you

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (2/1/15)

I think this came from so many years smoking pipe, you just light the pipe, take a few drags and put it down. I could not smoke cigarettes, they were to long, you are sick of smoking before you get any satisfaction
Now it is the same with vaping, i dont want to kill the battery before the birdies sing. I want to take the Reo have a toot or two, taste the nice juice and hear the birdies, happy days

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

The Rm2 is a dropper Kimbo.


via iphone


----------



## kimbo (2/1/15)

Alex said:


> The Rm2 is a dropper Kimbo.
> 
> 
> via iphone


Understand., but you still have the restricted airflow, hence mount to lung but amazing flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

K, just clearing that up


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

I had the same experience. 12mg used to be my standard with the EVOD. My first dripper was the plume veil. 2 to 3 lung inhales with that then I had to put it down. When I had my REO, I found that with the RM2 with 6mg I had to vape A little longer just to get the satisfaction from it. Where as with the atomic a few toots at a time used to do justice.


----------



## Dassie (2/1/15)

Riddle said:


> I had the same experience. 12mg used to be my standard with the EVOD. My first dripper was the plume veil. 2 to 3 lung inhales with that then I had to put it down. When I had my REO, I found that with the RM2 with 6mg I had to vape A little longer just to get the satisfaction from it. Where as with the atomic a few toots at a time used to do justice.


I have a slightly different problem/approach - been on 0mg since the start (quite smoking long before vaping became an option, and took up vaping the moment I became aware of its existence ).. so, since there is no nic, I am never quite satisfied (other than with the cloud and flavour, which is proving to be sufficient), and therefor - I am a chain-vaper.. really hope it turns out this is not really bad for us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

@kimbo - I am with you all the way!

I am just 6mg below you

So for me, it's 18mg on the RM2, not 24mg.

But I hear you loud and clear. When you increase the airflow - that's when the birdies start singing their Silver tunes 

I have the Atlantis going with a 9mg mix (lung hits) and the RM2 atties with 18mg (mouth to lung).

I do quite like the variety. At the moment, the Atlantis lung hits are only on occasion. I'd say I'm getting similar(ish) hits from both - from a nicotine point of view. But more dense rich flavour from the RM2 though. 

I know @Alex is going to try convert me to becoming a full time lung hitter - but at this point I don't think I will go there full time. I like that dense rich flavour too much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

PS - I forgot to mention this

Problem with mouth to lung is that your mouth is not big enough to take in enough vapour - compared to the volumes you can get in with a direct lung hit.

And I think in the lung hit - with so much vapour going through your mouth and throat - that's what explains the bigger hit. I recall reading many moons ago that the vapour particles are a bit too large for efficient absorption in the lung itself - so its more of a mouth and throat thing. 

Anyway, what I'm trying to say, is that with a direct lung hit - there is much more vapour going in past your sensitive areas in the mouth and throat - and then coming out again - so that's probably why you can absorb more nicotine that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dr Evil (2/1/15)

Drill out the air hole on your rm2 @kimbo or get a second cap and drill that one out then you at least have the option if you want more or less air flow



Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## kimbo (2/1/15)

Dr Evil said:


> Drill out the air hole on your rm2 @kimbo or get a second cap and drill that one out then you at least have the option if you want more or less air flow
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



I would rather haunt the classifieds for that elusive BF Odin than drill the RM2, t is perfect at the moment

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

kimbo said:


> I would rather haunt the classifieds for that elusive BF Odin than drill the RM2, t is perfect at the moment



That was my theory too. Rather use another atty with more airflow. The RM2 is right the way it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

The r*Odin*t is the best atty I've tried so far, especially for the full lung experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

